# Need a grinder recommendation.



## rob989_69 (Feb 13, 2013)

Been using a Waring crapola grinder from bed bath and while it does work, it's time to upgrade.

I do 10lb batches, doubt I'd do a bigger batch but not sure. So I'm looking at a #12 or #22. The biggest thing I want is something that has a large meat tray. I don't want to have to keep throwing meat on the tray from a bowl as I'm doing now.

I've looked at LEM, and I really like them, but pricewise they're running $50 to $100 more when compared to other grinders.

I'd like to hear from owners past and preset. I have a bass pro shop "relatively" nearby, and a Gander Mountain right down the road.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 13, 2013)

How much do you want to spend?



~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a Cabela's # 22 head 1 hp grinder.  Had it several years and it works great!  Done thousands of pounds of meat through it and it's like brand new.  I got the 1 hp. as it will also drive the mixer they sell too, lol!   Don't need the mixer yet, but grandkids are growing like weeds, lol!  Soon will up batches to 25-30 lbs from 10-15 lbs now, and am retired now and more time to process.  Just found a wholesale butt supplier too, cheaper by the case, 8 butts (4 - 2/packs) and more chance to make more stuff!  I see more and more sausage in my future!  Definitely recommend a good quality grinder you purchase once; i will be passing this on to my sons in 15-20 years and will serve them well also!


----------



## rob989_69 (Feb 13, 2013)

Pops, thanks for the good word on the Cabelas. I'm definately looking for a 1 time purchase here. Btw, never formally said it, but thanks x10000000000 for your basic brine recipe, I've used it to brine everything I can get my hands on.

Martin, I'd like to stay around $500 but would stretch to $600 to get something really good. Just doing a quick look I can get pretty much any "Prosumer" model in that price range.


----------



## rob989_69 (Feb 13, 2013)

BTW, I meant to ask, are there any benefits to a #22 over a #12, other than the obvious ability to do more faster? Are there more plates/accessories/options for 1 or the other?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 13, 2013)

The #12 is plenty big enough for your use, even an #8 would work good.
The #22 will grind faster, but how fast do you really need to grind 10 lbs.of meat? The #12 will grind it in a minute or two,
Plus, plates and knives for the #22 are going to cost more.

Academy has the best price on the LEM #12......that I've found anyway.
$400 with free shipping and no tax for us here in the Empire state.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...503_-1__?N=837681305&Ntt=meat+grinder&Ntk=All


~Martin


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 13, 2013)

[h2]Hey Rob,[/h2]
Martin asked you the right question "How much $$ do you have to spend on a grinder" I would guess somewhere between $99 and $500!!

If you are just an average sausage maker like me and many other forum members the Kitchener #12 Electric Meat Grinder — 1/2 HP from Northern Tool

may be just what you are looking for,

I bought this one a while back and it has ground meat with no problems, it actually has reverse but have never used it.

Lots of folks on the forum use the same grinder.

Hope this helps

al
[h2] [/h2][h2]Product Details[/h2]
<gravitystream-B> 
Powerful Kitchener #12 meat grinder processes up to 176 lbs. of meat per hour! Converts poultry, beef, vegetables and other ingredients into tasty sausage, meatloaf, sauces and more. Powerful 1/2 HP motor has forward and reverse switch for trouble-free operation.
 </gravitystream-B>


----------



## harvest122 (Feb 14, 2013)

I used a Cabela's 1hp #22 last weekend and that thing is a beast, I borrowed it from a friend  and will definitely be buying one soon although I may opt for the .75hp #12.  I don't think you can go wrong with the Cabela's grinders their website has almost a 1,000 reviews averaging 4.8/5 that pretty impressive for anything with that many reviews.  And if by any chance you got a Cabela's card their on sale right now plus an extra 10% back in Cabelas points!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok guys, Bottom line...Cabela's  or Lem Grinder? Some reviews say Lem overheats and is loud, others say same for Cabela's. One more question...Will Cabela's grinders run Lem attachments like a mixer and vice versa?...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Feb 14, 2013)

I cant compare the two.... I havent had ant eperience with the lem grinder but I am sure they are about the same just like lincoln. miller and hobart.  is ...Its a matter of preference... I have the cabelas 1hp grinder and as others have said it is a awesome but if you have a bass pro and a gander mountain near by I would look into the LEM... If you need attachments or parts, the store is right down the street..

Joe


----------



## LanceR (Feb 14, 2013)

We have a Globe Chefmate CC12 commercial grinder.  1 HP, #12 plates, grinds maybe 4# a minute.  My understanding is that Globe calls it a light duty grinder in commercial terms and suggests it for an hour or less of daily operation......

Very quiet, more compact than the LEM or Cabelas units but about the same weight.  Seamless case construction for easy cleaning and no hidden messes and there is even a smooth cover for the top handle that the tray rests on which make any spills on the top of the unit easy to clean.  Far quieter than the LEM.  I haven't used the Cabelas but folks that have heard ours say it is quieter than them.  None of the vibrations I seen in the few LEM units I've been around.

It has a reverse switch which I use mostly to clear connective tissue from the blade if it starts to gum up and I feel the need for more pressure on the stomper to feed the meat.  A few seconds in reverse generally cleans the blade right up and makes feeding easy again.  We use a foot pedal switch which makes operating it when stuffing bulk bags and bigger casings with a kidney plate a breeze.  We have a 5# stuffer for smaller casings but are keeping an eye out for a 15# stuffer as that is the size batches we most often make.

They are somewhat higher than your price range as most restaurant supply places get around $650 for them but I did just spot a restaurant supply place online with a $629 price lined through and a "call for price" under a big red clearance banner.  Due to the weight many (most?) supply houses offer free shipping on them.  buying one out of state saves the tax too.

I'm outside Auburn and have a half case of butts left in the basement fridge waiting to become sausage if you want to come over for a test drive. We're maybe 12-15 minutes from Exit 40, Weedsport, off I-90.  It is about an hour from here to the Victor end of I-490.

Shoot me a PM if you want to stop by in the next few days or evenings. 

Lance


----------



## rob989_69 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks guys. I get the feeling I can't make a bad decision here. I sure like the price of the Cabela's vs the LEM. As far as accessories the only thing I like better about the LEM is that you can get a dump mixer that attaches to the grinder. I don't see that for Cabelas, they have  a mixer that attaches but it doesn't tilt. Anyone with a mixer have a thought on the usefulness of that?


----------



## rob989_69 (Feb 14, 2013)

Lance, that you very much for the offer. I'll see what I can find online about that grinder. I've been watching Craigslist for a commercial one to come up but when they do they are asking commercial prices. Pretty much double what I want to pay.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 14, 2013)

I cant justify the mixer to go with my grinder... Its another thing to set up and wash.. its more easier to mix in a gray dish tub by hand. It only takes a minute and its easy to wash.. I grind, mix and store in the fridge to cure meat. I also use the tub to water bath the sausage after it has been cooked













joes pics 1181.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Feb 14, 2013


----------



## bear55 (Feb 14, 2013)

I just purchased the Weston Number 8 from Overstock for $97.99 with free shipping.  This model seemed to be the one that would best fit my needs and represented what I thought was the best value.  I do not plan to to grind over 10 pounds at a time.  Weston seems to make quality products and Overstock has various models of grinders, slicers and stufers for sale.  I located the same grinder at other sites for about the same price but the free shipping sealed the deal.

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Heavy-duty-Number-8-575-watt-Electric-Meat-Grinder/4002118/product.htmllocated


----------



## jgilb90414 (Feb 14, 2013)

TennSmoker said:


> [h2]Hey Rob,[/h2]
> Martin asked you the right question "How much $$ do you have to spend on a grinder" I would guess somewhere between $99 and $500!!
> 
> If you are just an average sausage maker like me and many other forum members the Kitchener #12 Electric Meat Grinder — 1/2 HP from Northern Tool
> ...


I too use the kitchener, the meat tray is on the small side but the grinder works like a champ.


----------



## LanceR (Feb 14, 2013)

rob989_69 said:


> Lance, that you very much for the offer. I'll see what I can find online about that grinder. I've been watching Craigslist for a commercial one to come up but when they do they are asking commercial prices. Pretty much double what I want to pay.


I got mine on CL (for $300 sticks in my mind) in just about out of the box condition with one plate and knife and a hollow stomper.  I suspect I paid another close to $175-200 more over time for several more grinding plates, a kidney plate, stainless stuffing tubes, another knife, solid stomper and the foot switch though. 

I am planning to buy enough knives to set one aside for each grinding plate so they wear together and stay sharper longer.  I think I have 5 grinding plates but only have 2 knives now.

Lance


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 14, 2013)

LanceR said:


> I am planning to buy enough knives to set one aside for each grinding plate so they wear together and stay sharper longer.



I do that, it works great for me.

~Martin


----------



## rob989_69 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks again guys. I'm pretty much set on the Cabela's 1hp. Best price vs purpose for me. Lance, I like your idea for the knives. 

How quickly do they wear?


----------



## pmule (Feb 15, 2013)

That's funny as I was just going to recommend Northern.  http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_food-processing+meat-grinders+electric-meat-grinders

I bought the most inexpensive grinder and love it (as I do small batches)...I originally bought one from Cabela's but the lst time I used it it didn't grind.  I called their hotline and the guy said "You must have gotten one that we had a gear problem with...So I returned it. 

I also just bought a separate stuffer from Northern and am very pleased with the easy stuffing goes as opposed to using a grinder..


----------



## pmule (Feb 15, 2013)

I would look at Northern Tool out of the Milwaukee area.  Bought a grinder and a stuffer from them and both work well.  I returned one of the lower end Cablea grinders as the lst time I used it the grinding awl didn't turn and they said it was defective.


----------



## LanceR (Feb 15, 2013)

rob989_69 said:


> How quickly do they wear?


Not very if you use a few precautions.

I tighten the front ring of the grinder down just fingertip snug and back it off about 1/16 to 1/8 turn.  That keeps the grinder blade from wearing or scoring the plate due to being too tight.  A looser ring leads to faster connective tissue build up between the blade and plate.  With a bit of experimenting you'll find what works for you.

I also swipe a wee bit of Crisco or some such on the plate when I first install it on a clean grinder head to help keep it from being scraped on the blade before the meat and fat can get to it to lube it.  I don't worry about it if I'm changing plate sizes and the grinder head is full of meat.

I find that if I change plates without cleaning the grinder head such as when I grind fatty stuff to a different size than lean I snug the ring down, bump the switch for a second or two and re-snug the ring.  If I don't snug the ring the second time there is usually a lot of wobble in the blade and plate fit.

If I grind anything really lean like chicken and the recipe can stand it I toss the chunks with a bit of veggie oil before grinding to protect the blade and plate.  That is a primarily due to a caution from grinders maker about really lean but as it's a commercial unit intended for a lot more use than occasional household use I may be pole vaulting over a mouse turd here.

I don't let the blades roll around in the sink and get dinged up.  I wash them by themselves.  After they are positively dry I fold them up in a paper towel so they aren't rubbing and put each in a small zippie bag to keep them from getting dinged in the box of grinder accessories.  When I get a knife for each plate I intend to fold them both up together with towel between them so they don't rub and then bag them.

I hone the blades and clean up the plates on a fairly large flat diamond knife sharpener.  They really haven't needed it as much as it is my early cabinetmaker's roots showing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I guess one way to describe my thinking is that I try to treat them as I would any other sharp knife in the kitchen.  I figure it is a lot easier to keep them sharp than to sharpen them if they get outright dull.

Right now I have one carbon steel straight blade and one stainless knife swirl type.  I think that the swirl one does cut a bit cleaner but the straight one looks to be a lot easier to flatten and hone if it gets dinged.  Time will tell I guess. 

Good luck with the new grinder.

Lance


----------



## double rr (Mar 5, 2013)

rob i have the cabelas 1 hp 8yrs old never a problem you need at least the 1 hp to run the  44lb mixer i used the mixer once it was a pain to clean and will not mix small batches so it sits in a closet . i like the jerky slicer and patty maker use them both alot lem and cabelas attachments will not interchange because the drive gear is not the same, there are somethings like the pattymaker that connect to the grinding plate nut that will interchange , the grinding plates are also interchangeble,  one thing to consider is the cabelas 1hp has a reverse gear which is nice if you get a jam the only thing i dont like about the cabelas is it has no handle to carry it with . i like lem and if they would have offered the jerky slicer when i was shopping i would of got the lem grinder ,i just got a lem 10lb stuffer about a year ago and its great, the cust service at lem is alot better than cabelas from my experance weston products used to make cabelas grinders and vac sealers from what i understand they no longer do so keep that in mind.


----------



## gril1 sgt (Mar 5, 2013)

I use my wife's Kitchenaide mixer. I got the grinder attachment for it and love it!


----------



## rob989_69 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. I actually picked up a grinder off craigslist. Guy was selling an old General model H #10. This thing is a tank. And it's immaculate too. Oh, and I paid $50 for it. Could not pass it up.


----------



## spec (Mar 12, 2013)

I have the LEM and love it I also have the dump mixer and sausage stuffing attachments...It is loud as all steel geared grinders are But for the overheating goes mines never overheated on me and I never do less than 45-50# at a time...Hell I used to mix and grind a minimum of 50# of Hamburgers at my grill with it...I popped for various grinding plates when I bought it...It works great...Takes Beef pork chicken turkey AND PUNKINS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  all as fast as you can stuff it down the hopper













DSCF0962.JPG



__ spec
__ Mar 12, 2013






I looked at Cabella's first, but they didn't have the accessories that the LEM did so I got the LEM and am prettty happy with nit 2 years and thousands of pounds of about whatever you can think of ran through it


----------



## bear55 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just purchased a Weston #8 for $93.00 from Overstock.  I ground 10 pounds in 10 minutes no problems.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 12, 2013)

I have the Axis 1 hp and it is a work horse. I really like it, but that is coming from someone who's previous meat grinder was the KA attachment (POS). It was in the 500 dollar range, a little less actually.


----------

